# Timestamp in Minuten umrechnen



## Gast (8. Feb 2008)

Hallo, kurze Frage: Ich habe einen Timestamp den ich nun gerne in Minuten umrechnen würde. Wie geht das am Schnellsten?


----------



## byte (8. Feb 2008)

programmatisch


----------



## Ariol (8. Feb 2008)

1Minute = 60 Sekunden = 60000 Millisekunden


----------



## Gast (8. Feb 2008)

Mhh...viel schlauer bin ich jetzt auch nicht. Gibts da nicht irgendeine Methode?


----------



## byte (8. Feb 2008)

Jo klar, nennt sich Division /


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2008)

Ein Timestamp repräsentiert ja einen Zeitpunkt in millisekunden (bzw sekunden Unixzeit) seit 1970. Was willst du den genau? Die aktuelle Minute?


```
long timestamp = System.currentTimeMillis();
		Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
		cal.setTime(new Date(timestamp));
		System.out.println(cal.get(Calendar.MINUTE));
```

oder die anzahl der minuten seit 1970? dann musst du einfach, wie ariol schon geschrieben hat, durch 60.000 divideren,


----------



## Ariol (8. Feb 2008)

Wenn du wissen willst wieviel Minuten seit dem Timestamp vergangen sind kannst du das so errechnen:


```
long timestamp = //Hier muss dein Timestamp hin
long difference = System.currentTimeMillis()-timestamp;
int minutes = difference/60000;
```


----------



## Quaxli (8. Feb 2008)

Ihr seid echt schmerzfrei  - ich hätte nach dem Posting von byto schon nicht mehr geantwortet.


----------



## Ariol (8. Feb 2008)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ihr seid echt schmerzfrei  - ich hätte nach dem Posting von byto schon nicht mehr geantwortet.



Tja, abgehärtet :bae:

Aber ich bin echt mal gespannt, was noch kommt, wenn sogar Division nicht bekannt ist :autsch:  :roll:


----------

